
Ask HN: For you, what's a “must go” conference for Developers - asc_jiji
I&#x27;ll get some sort of budget by my company to go to conferences this year, expenses are not a problem right now. Which are some good conferences across the globe that I should look into?
======
OJFord
IMO if you actually want to know for personal use, the question's way too
broad. (But fine for a discussion many can benefit from of course.)

The more specific they are (to something you care about) the better.

Unless they're so general that there are high-quality talks about a range of
things I suppose.

~~~
asc_jiji
Agreed, that's what I'm looking for, specific events. What's an event that is
worth going to if you're investing hard in Kubernetes? Azure? Devops(broader
scope, but could be usefull). Development in general is harder since you could
say it's language dependent, but a broader event like "The Developer's
Conference" is fine for this kind of thing

------
ArtWomb
I think SIGGRAPH 2020 in DC this year will be lit ;)

[https://s2020.siggraph.org/](https://s2020.siggraph.org/)

